# When Surgeon cancels surgery - not health related



## molvera (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi all!!  

We have an issue when the anesthesiologist performed his service and patient is under and surgeon cancels surgery -- not due to patient's health risk -- but rather he is called to the ER.  Patient then is brought back up and rescheduled for same surgery 2 weeks later.  

Would we be able to bill anything for the anesthesia work that was done? and if a modifier is needed which one as 73/74 would not be appropriate. 

or would this service date be unbillable and go forward with only billing for the day when the surgery was completed. 

Oh and we code for the providers not the hospital side.  

Thank you so much for any insight you can share. 

--Margaret


----------



## ccivy (Jun 7, 2013)

I seriously don't think so, I may be incorrect, but seeing as the doctor discontinued the service due to his own reason and not the health of the patient the patient cannot be charged for anything. Sorry.


----------



## JWash618 (Jun 10, 2013)

If the patient was under, then the anesthesiologist can bill for his time. You just bill it as you normally would but add the Diagnosis V code "Procedure not carried out for other reasons". Since the time will be significantly shorter than the normal procedure, there is no need to add a modifier. This is the way we do it, I work for a large anesthesia billing company.


----------

